# Canon EOS RP to cost $1599? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2019)

> The Canon EOS RP will be announced on or around February 14, 2019. It will be the new entry-level camera for the Canon EOS R system. There are further bits of information that have come out over the last couple of days.
> The rumored price of the Canon EOS RP body is $1599 USD, we have also heard $1499 USD as the starting price for the EOS RP.
> 
> All of the specifications you’d expect are going to be there, starting with some kind of variation of the EOS 6D Mark II sensor, DPAF, DIGIC 8 and a single card slot, nothing one couldn’t have guessed. It’s also rumored that we’ll see 4K recording at up to 30fps on the EOS RP.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope they will give the eos rp some interesting feature, like they did with the m50 that had some nice features over the m5.


----------



## yungfat (Feb 3, 2019)

Perhaps I should wait for the higher MP with new sensor “R”...


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 3, 2019)

This could be kind of interesting. Are they going to use the Powershot user interface? Are they going to shrink it to the size of the SL2 (which is about the same size as the M5) and use the M5/M50 user interface? And how about some lenses appropriate to $1600 FF camera, like a 24-200 f/3.5-5.6? At least we won't have long to wait.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have delayed buying the R to see what the lower end model might be like. At $1600 for FF, this could be too good to pass up. As primarily a daytime stills shooter, I don't care about FPS or IBIS. Hopefully they wil come out with a consumer RF 24-105, but it may be too soon for that as it will compete with one of their few RF L lenses.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 3, 2019)

~1500 ... with FF sensor?

If this comes true and DR is around 13.5 stops (yes, I need it because I like contra light) this is very good news. I would take an 18MPix (or 24MPix to have same pixel count like M50) sensor with DPAF in an instant if it has (1) very clean low ISO and good high ISO (to be expected) and (2) good low light AF (also to be expected from smaller photo sites). Colors etc. must be at least as good as that of M50.

I just thought about buying a 2nd M50 to have again a two-identical-body setup but if this RP is sth. like an EOS R50 they could coexist easily: M50 with EF-M 32 and RP with e.g. 70-200 4.0 or 100 2.8 macro depending on the use case. And if the RP has only one control wheel I will buy a 2nd one to adapt my EF glass. And finally ... FD glass to check out if I need an ultra wide or if the FD 4.0 17mm is enough ultra wide for my use!

I have to perform some tax declarations of the last years so an EOS RP with the specs I mentioned will motivate me to make them - while really hating that (and other) bureaucrac(z)y - and buy a body as soon as possible.


----------



## bf (Feb 3, 2019)

Yup I heard it too! The best body and price tag for a $3000 zoom lens! Let's see if their lenses would follow.


----------



## sdz (Feb 3, 2019)

> Following the EOS RP, expect the next EOS R camera to go upmarket in the form of a higher resolution camera. We don’t expect to see such a camera until Q4 of 2019 at the earliest. _We also expect to see that camera launch a new generation of Canon image sensors. {emphasis added}_



Waiting for a new Canon sensor is a bit like Waiting for Godot. We wait for him who never seems to arrive. Nevertheless, Canon will introduce a new sensor platform. It's inevitable. Yet, the new sensor will be a surprise when they do introduce it even though we have waited years for the announcement!

I would expect the new camera to replace the EOS 5D SR. It will deliver MPs and DR but not sports and wildlife optimal frame rates, capabilities that might require additional sensor tweaking than a 5D SR replacement would need.


----------



## slclick (Feb 3, 2019)

'variation'...might not be a bad thing. Naysayers, you just love the internet don't you?


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 3, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> ~1500 ... with FF sensor?
> 
> If this comes true and DR is around 13.5 stops (yes, I need it because I like contra light) this is very good news. I



Very sorry but "some kind of variation of the EOS 6D Mark II sensor " means you wont get anywhere near that. 

Is this just like the 'all new' sensor in the EOS R? Does Canon have too much money? Just wait until Sony makes a "big body" A7/9 to run against the S1R and color science that get better with every firmware update. S. M. H.


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 3, 2019)

slclick said:


> 'variation'...might not be a bad thing. Naysayers, you just love the internet don't you?



The 6D Mk2 uses the older offboard ADC; its behind.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 3, 2019)

$1600 body only is still too high for an entry level FF model. $1600 with a kit lens would be nice.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 3, 2019)

Maybe FF is now (finally!) the new APS-C. More people invested in FF means a larger customer base for development and production of FF lenses, which is a good thing. Personally, I'm waiting for a 5D Mk IV variant of the RF mount, but I'm in no hurry. Now more amateurs wanting something significantly better than a smartphone or point-and-shoot, and even entry-level photographers intending to commit and grow, can enjoy FF IQ quality.

Makes great sense to use the old 5DIV sensor in the first EOS R, and a sensor more on par with the one from the 6D II for a body costing about $500 USD less.

Weren't more affordable FF bodies one of the hopes customers had for mirrorless? Well here they come!


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> $1600 body only is still too high for an entry level FF model. $1600 with a kit lens would be nice.


For some reason MILC cost same or more than DSLRs. But I would certainly wait to see how much Canon cripples this entry level FF body. If it offers tangible upgrade over 6D mk2 then 80D is going to be my last DSLR to be ever purchased. Most of my macro lenses are already designed for FF sensors(except for EF-S 35mm) and so far only Canon has best compatibility with their DSLR lenses. I just hope the body is same as EOS-R without M-Fn bar, UHS-II SD slots and type-C port are carried forward. Also would like to see USB charging being made available but it seems highly improbable without new battery packs.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wish the EOS RP was a pro model. Wonder when the promised firmware update for the EOS R will be released?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting to see this quite agressive marketing strategy - no matter what Canon does to the spec list to justify such a "cheap" FF camera. 
Seems they have recognized that it will be important to get into this market segement. 
Will be interesting how Nikon and Sony react on this. Looking at Sony I don't believe that they no longer can argue with the ageing a7.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 3, 2019)

Battery size/life (marketed as "smaller, lighter") could be where Canon saves a little. Doesn't the 77D, for one, use a smaller battery than the LP-E6N?


----------



## elephant_man (Feb 3, 2019)

What a terribly disappointing rumor.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 3, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> ~1500 ... with FF sensor?
> 
> If this comes true and DR is around 13.5 stops (yes, I need it because I like contra light) this is very good news. I would take an 18MPix (or 24MPix to have same pixel count like M50) sensor with DPAF in an instant if it has (1) very clean low ISO and good high ISO (to be expected) and (2) good low light AF (also to be expected from smaller photo sites). Colors etc. must be at least as good as that of M50.



The current price of the EOS 6D Mark II from authorized dealers in the U.S. is $1,299.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm sure it will sell well but I expect it will get slated in reviews.
I'm not sure why you'd buy an EOS R if an EOS RP existed.
I can understand why Canon is bringing out this camera as they reckon they can sell it.
I don't think it does much for the prestige of the brand.
A high megapixel version in late 2019 isn't particularly exciting if it too is only borrowing a sensor from the 5DSR.
I'm waiting for Canon to develop a mirrorless camera that is demonstrably better than a 5DIV.
It could be a long wait.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Maybe FF is now (finally!) the new APS-C. More people invested in FF means a larger customer base for development and production of FF lenses, which is a good thing. Personally, I'm waiting for a 5D Mk IV variant of the RF mount, but I'm in no hurry. Now more amateurs wanting something significantly better than a smartphone or point-and-shoot, and even entry-level photographers intending to commit and grow, can enjoy FF IQ quality.
> 
> Makes great sense to use the old 5DIV sensor in the first EOS R, and a sensor more on par with the one from the 6D II for a body costing about $500 USD less.
> 
> Weren't more affordable FF bodies one of the hopes customers had for mirrorless? Well here they come!


I have been wondering for a couple years how much time crop DSLRs have left.... If you want small and low cost, you go for an M. If you like the quality and ergonomics, you go FF. The market is shrinking, so how much time does a rebel sized crop camera have left?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 3, 2019)

Michael Clark said:


> The current price of the EOS 6D Mark II from authorized dealers in the U.S. is $1,299.



Yes, this is an aggressive price at introduction, but it's not the lowest price available for full frame. Also, one has to add $100 for a lens mount adapter, making the true cost closer to $1,700. Of course, if it follows the 6D tradition, we could see this available for around $1,000 within a year to 18 months, which would probably tempt a lot of enthusiasts to give it a try at that time.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 3, 2019)

elephant_man said:


> What a terribly disappointing rumor.


Don't buy it. It's a GREAT rumor, means Canon is going all in on FF mirrorless. This is not a camera for FF upgraders it's a camera for APS-C users, they will LOVE it. They will be able to use their existing APS-C lenses, albeit cropped, and any existing EF lenses, maybe an enthusiast APS-C users might have Nifty Fifty, 85 1.8, possibly a high level zoom like a 24-105 or 24-70.

The high resolution R is coming, the speed demon full pro R is coming and this new sub 6D level is a great new addition! The R is a great update to the 6D2, the R high rez will be a great 5D upgrade, the R PRO will be a great 1D upgrade and now we will also have a very viable APS-C to FF upgrade.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 3, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I have been wondering for a couple years how much time crop DSLRs have left.... If you want small and low cost, you go for an M. If you like the quality and ergonomics, you go FF. The market is shrinking, so how much time does a rebel sized crop camera have left?



Except if you want the ergonomics and low cost, you go for the crop sensor DSLR. There are still a lot of people in that category. The excellent 80D is still only about half the cost of this new mirrorless camera and it will certainly have it beat in many areas. Don't forget, the difference in quality between full frame and crop is noticeable only under limited circumstances. Daylight shooting, impossible to tell the difference. With each generation of sensor that difference narrows. Bodies like the SL2 show that it is possible to make small and low cost in a DSLR as well. Not as small as an M, but certainly small enough for many people. 

And, that's not even considering specialty crop frame bodies like the 7D, which are likely to continue to find a niche market for many years to come.


----------



## mariuspavel (Feb 3, 2019)

Hope we see soon that 100Mp camera


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2019)

This fits in with my thought of a 80D upgrade. The 80 D body cost $1200 when introduced, so for $400 more, you get a equivalent FF model.

Buyers want FF bodies, that's the segment of the market that is growing, so Canon is going to grab it. Lots of us want a higher level body, but a very few of those sell. If a lower cost body sells well, then buyers will upgrade later to higher level FF mirrorless. There should be at least three models, maybe 4 by next year.

Canon has mentioned pulling people out of R&D to form new design teams for lenses and bodies, so they are trying to find a way to get new lenses and bodies out sooner.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 3, 2019)

This camera will be the cheapest FF mirrorless camera in the current lineup. This is an aggressive move by canon - kudos to them. Because if they sell more of these units, then they can expand the lineup to support a higher end model and lenses. win win for us in the long run.


----------



## KenRockwell (Feb 3, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Wish the EOS RP was a pro model. Wonder when the promised firmware update for the EOS R will be released?



“P” = “Populaire” i.e. for the masses. (See some examples of Canon using this naming convention for several of their film rangfinder and early SLR models from the 1950’s-60’s.

Canon has never felt a need to specify “Pro” or “Professional” with naming their camera bodies, as it’s always been implicit. Apart from the CPS straps, the only thing I can think of that they specifically identify as high end are L glass with their ubiquitous red rings.


----------



## Talys (Feb 3, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> I'm sure it will sell well but I expect it will get slated in reviews.
> I'm not sure why you'd buy an EOS R if an EOS RP existed.



You're probably right that reviewers will hate that it doesn't have a newer, better sensor. Aggressively priced, it will almost certainly sell well.

The reason to buy an EOS R? Maybe slightly better sensor, maybe more AF modes, and that kind of thing. And hey, it's also there for people who really love touch bar! 

There may also be some bundle differences; in some markets you might get an included EF adapter with R and not RP, which makes the price difference smaller, if you were going to buy an adapter anyhow. Or charger, or that kind of thing.


----------



## ozturert (Feb 3, 2019)

I sincerely hope that this body will not used 6D II's sensor. Please, improve the shadow recovery of that sensor. I don't mind the ultra-high ISO capacity but the dynamic range at base ISO of 6D II sensor is not sufficient for 2019. 5D IV sensor on the other hand is quite good. In fact EOS M50's DR is better than 6D II's (I have used all).


----------



## ozturert (Feb 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> $1600 body only is still too high for an entry level FF model. $1600 with a kit lens would be nice.


How many new entry level FF cameras were sold for 1600? I mean "new price" not heavily discounted prices after so many years of release, like A7 series.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 3, 2019)

ozturert said:


> How many new entry level FF cameras were sold for 1600? I mean "new price" not heavily discounted prices after so many years of release, like A7 series.


How many DSLRs were sold below $1k before EOS 300D?


----------



## ozturert (Feb 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> How many DSLRs were sold below $1k before EOS 300D?


???


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Except if you want the ergonomics and low cost, you go for the crop sensor DSLR. There are still a lot of people in that category. The excellent 80D is still only about half the cost of this new mirrorless camera and it will certainly have it beat in many areas. Don't forget, the difference in quality between full frame and crop is noticeable only under limited circumstances. Daylight shooting, impossible to tell the difference. With each generation of sensor that difference narrows. Bodies like the SL2 show that it is possible to make small and low cost in a DSLR as well. Not as small as an M, but certainly small enough for many people.
> 
> And, that's not even considering specialty crop frame bodies like the 7D, which are likely to continue to find a niche market for many years to come.



Yes, but the last 80D was 1200, the next one would probably be around 1300 to 1350. This isn’t much more to jump to FF. If we start seeing some low cost R lenses we will know which way the wind is blowing

The crop DSLRs are getting squeezed from both ends......


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2019)

KenRockwell said:


> “P” = “Populaire” i.e. for the masses. (See some examples of Canon using this naming convention for several of their film rangfinder and early SLR models from the 1950’s-60’s.
> 
> Canon has never felt a need to specify “Pro” or “Professional” with naming their camera bodies, as it’s always been implicit. Apart from the CPS straps, the only thing I can think of that they specifically identify as high end are L glass with their ubiquitous red rings.


Certainly not white paint....


----------



## JonSnow (Feb 3, 2019)

> I'm sure it will sell well but I expect it will get slated in reviews.



the VW golf sells well.
thought it is not a car automobile enthusiasts would get excited about.

i guess canon is now the VW of camera brands...


----------



## LensFungus (Feb 3, 2019)

Sony is already going down with their camera prices. According to Sonyalpharumors.com Sony didn't lower the A7 III price (there was some miscommunication about -$200) but I wouldn't be surprised if they do it somewhere around the Canon EOS RP release date just to piss off Canon.  If everything turns out true, the price difference between the downsized EOS R version called EOS RP and the A7 III which is loved by critics would be only $200. Oh man.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 3, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> the VW golf sells well.
> thought it is not a car automobile enthusiasts would get excited about.
> 
> i guess canon is now the VW of camera brands...


Hehe.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group


----------



## NetMage (Feb 3, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> the VW golf sells well.
> thought it is not a car automobile enthusiasts would get excited about.
> 
> i guess canon is now the VW of camera brands...



Perhaps you have never heard of the GTI?


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 3, 2019)

Never thought the day would come were Panasonic has a professional grade FF mirrorless before Canon. Sounds like they're going to enjoy a almost a year head-start, too.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 3, 2019)

LensFungus said:


> [...]
> If everything turns out true, the price difference between the downsized EOS R version called EOS RP and the A7 III which is loved by critics would be only $200. Oh man.



I thought about purchasing a Sony 7 24 MPix model 2nd hand to reuse my FD lenses for fun. But staying in the Canon system @ just 1500 EUR for a camera which is fully compatible with my lenses and gives me a control ring around my lenses (mostly primes) is absolutely welcome if it turns out true. So no complaints here.

And cameras do not have to be loved by critics but by photographers!


----------



## Treyarnon (Feb 3, 2019)

ozturert said:


> How many new entry level FF cameras were sold for 1600? I mean "new price" not heavily discounted prices after so many years of release, like A7 series.



Didn't the original 12MP 5D (mark 1) launch with an RRP of $1600?
From memory (and the price tag I paid), it was £1600 in the UK, and there is usually a 1:1 £ vs $ conversion for imports such as this. 
But this was back in 2005 (??)


----------



## fentiger (Feb 3, 2019)

NetMage said:


> Perhaps you have never heard of the GTI?


or the golf R, yes i have one!


----------



## MarkB29 (Feb 3, 2019)

Will be interesting to see how the IQ compares to the 6D II.

Mark


----------



## PerKr (Feb 3, 2019)

ozturert said:


> How many new entry level FF cameras were sold for 1600? I mean "new price" not heavily discounted prices after so many years of release, like A7 series.



Wasn't the original A7 around that price? Part of its success was that it was significantly lower priced than the competition.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mark3794 said:


> I hope they will give the eos rp some interesting feature, like they did with the m50 that had some nice features over the m5.


Perhaps better tuning to low light (like original 6D) --or-- removing AA filter will make it more attractive for the new buyers and/or current EOS owners including EOS-R.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 3, 2019)

If $1600 is correct it'll be under a grand on import here in the UK.


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 3, 2019)

PerKr said:


> Wasn't the original A7 around that price? Part of its success was that it was significantly lower priced than the competition.



Yes, but they also had a cheap 28-70 kit lens to make the whole package affordable. Seems that the only bundle being suggested right now is with the RF 24-105 which isn't a cheap lens at all.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 3, 2019)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Never thought the day would come were Panasonic has a professional grade FF mirrorless before Canon. Sounds like they're going to enjoy a almost a year head-start, too.


Take a look at the Tony Northrop early review of the Panasonic before getting a hang dog look.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 3, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> the VW golf sells well.
> thought it is not a car automobile enthusiasts would get excited about.
> 
> i guess canon is now the VW of camera brands...



And Sony is the Tata


----------



## riker (Feb 3, 2019)

mariuspavel said:


> Hope we see soon that 100Mp camera


Hope not. Let's stay at 50MP but good DR and low noise this time.


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 3, 2019)

100 MP ?! Does Canon own stock in hard drive companies? 45 MP should be the sweet spot.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 3, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> Take a look at the Tony Northrop early review of the Panasonic before getting a hang dog look.



That review just reinforces a pattern I've noticed for years: other manufacturers might have better specs on paper but then there's the caveats. With Canon sometimes the paper specs disappoint, but the camera always and reliably hits those specs.

Overheating, fps with AF, color depth at max fps, etc. Canon just works.


----------



## webphoto (Feb 3, 2019)

I am buying one.


----------



## Woody (Feb 3, 2019)

If the RP and accompanying lenses (24-70 f/4 IS, 50 f/1.8) are cheap and lightweight, I may be enticed.


----------



## scottgoh (Feb 4, 2019)

i thought the R is already entry level. lol


----------



## tmroper (Feb 4, 2019)

A smaller 24-70 F4 to go along with it would be nice, too. But I guess we already know what lenses are on the roadmap, and that's not one of them.


----------



## victorshikhman (Feb 4, 2019)

The rumor posts and discussion forums here are starting to remind me of Blackberry/Crackberry forums around 2012. Canon is clearly not innovating fast enough relative to competitors, but it's still making plenty of money and has significant market share. Reusing the 5DIV and 6DII sensors makes perfect economic sense, but these are 2-3 year old sensors already. Maybe these are stopgap products, but maybe not. Remember, Canon has a 4 year product cycle, if not longer, and as we've seen with the 5D series, 7D, 6D, 80D, etc., it will defend that product cycle at all costs. That means the bodies it's putting out now will be sold for 3-4 more years, at which point their sensors will be nearing 8 years old, in some cases. These sensors are already outclassed by competitors at launch. 3 years from now, Canon will still be selling the RP, with 4k30fps, with who knows what other handicaps. That's pretty crazy. Who is willing to bet against Sony, Fuji, Panasonic, etc. getting to 4k120 next year?

Nothing to do, of course, for those invested in Canon glass. And no need to panic. The pros will get their work done with the bodies they have, and the rest of us are just messing around.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 4, 2019)

Canon is a Honda of camera brands. Conservative extremely and reliable as it never brakes, goes well, good ergonomics moderately priced but looks outdated and never use any of latest tech or gizmos.


JonSnow said:


> the VW golf sells well.
> thought it is not a car automobile enthusiasts would get excited about.
> 
> i guess canon is now the VW of camera brands...


----------



## Woody (Feb 4, 2019)

victorshikhman said:


> The rumor posts and discussion forums here are starting to remind me of Blackberry/Crackberry forums around 2012. Canon is clearly not innovating fast enough relative to competitors, but it's still making plenty of money and has significant market share.



Allow me to repeat this:

"Canon — Initially a follower in film SLR, eventually a leader in autofocus SLR; then a follower in DSLR that again flipped to leader; then a follower in mirrorless which may be flipping to leader. Sense a pattern there? *Canon isn't generally the first mover, but when they move they move. I think that anyone who underestimates the EOS M and whatever full frame mirrorless Canon decides to produce needs to rethink their position.* I'd call Canon opportunistic and well managed. I wouldn't call them the innovator that's going to trigger the next changeover in camera designs by leading the way, but they are *quick to understand when that changeover is occurring*. *Follower that becomes a Winner*."
- http://dslrbodies.com/newsviews/who-leads-who-follows-who.html

Recap: Minolta came up with the first autofocus SLR... but where are they now?


----------



## TAF (Feb 4, 2019)

By the time they bring out the high mp version, the R and RP may be down to $1k when on a good sale. That will be very tempting; low enough to get an IR conversion on a new body, even.

Good times.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 4, 2019)

victorshikhman said:


> The rumor posts and discussion forums here are starting to remind me of Blackberry/Crackberry forums around 2012. Canon is clearly not innovating fast enough relative to competitors, but it's still making plenty of money and has significant market share. Reusing the 5DIV and 6DII sensors makes perfect economic sense, but these are 2-3 year old sensors already. Maybe these are stopgap products, but maybe not. Remember, Canon has a 4 year product cycle, if not longer, and as we've seen with the 5D series, 7D, 6D, 80D, etc., it will defend that product cycle at all costs. That means the bodies it's putting out now will be sold for 3-4 more years, at which point their sensors will be nearing 8 years old, in some cases. These sensors are already outclassed by competitors at launch. 3 years from now, Canon will still be selling the RP, with 4k30fps, with who knows what other handicaps. That's pretty crazy. Who is willing to bet against Sony, Fuji, Panasonic, etc. getting to 4k120 next year?
> 
> Nothing to do, of course, for those invested in Canon glass. And no need to panic. The pros will get their work done with the bodies they have, and the rest of us are just messing around.



Canon reminds me of Microsoft in the early years. They were late to the spreadsheet game but beat up the reigning king Lotus 123. They were late to the word processor game but the beat up the reigning king Word Perfect. There were a lot of operating systems out the but Windows now reigns supreme. Microsoft knows how to stay in the game and best their competitors; so does Canon.


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 4, 2019)

Don't you remember when Canon was young
How the 5D set the world on fire?


----------



## dak723 (Feb 4, 2019)

victorshikhman said:


> The rumor posts and discussion forums here are starting to remind me of Blackberry/Crackberry forums around 2012. Canon is clearly not innovating fast enough relative to competitors, but it's still making plenty of money and has significant market share. Reusing the 5DIV and 6DII sensors makes perfect economic sense, but these are 2-3 year old sensors already. Maybe these are stopgap products, but maybe not. Remember, Canon has a 4 year product cycle, if not longer, and as we've seen with the 5D series, 7D, 6D, 80D, etc., it will defend that product cycle at all costs. That means the bodies it's putting out now will be sold for 3-4 more years, at which point their sensors will be nearing 8 years old, in some cases. These sensors are already outclassed by competitors at launch. 3 years from now, Canon will still be selling the RP, with 4k30fps, with who knows what other handicaps. That's pretty crazy. Who is willing to bet against Sony, Fuji, Panasonic, etc. getting to 4k120 next year?
> 
> Nothing to do, of course, for those invested in Canon glass. And no need to panic. The pros will get their work done with the bodies they have, and the rest of us are just messing around.



Nobodies sensors have improved much over the pastr two generations (at least) so the constant whining about re-using sensors is just ignorance talking. Yes, Sony's Exmor is slightly better than Canon 5D IV's. We know. And innovations? Maybe not "sexy" but Canon does things that directly improve the photo taking experience. Much better touch screen functionality, Touch screen AF point selection, Adapters that improve the functionality of existing lenses (how come nobody else thought of that?), Sensor dust screen (how come nobody else thought of that?). 

If companies like Sony are so innovative, how come they can't make a camera that shoots 4K and doesn't overheat? How come the ergonomics are brutal? How come nobody else can match Canon's color science? Certainly these innovative companies should be able to innovate the BASICS???

Look, nobody minds when people tell the truth, but the bullsh!t is so deep in these forums it's almost as if half the folks here never actually used a camera and just repeat the same crap over and over. If you need IBIS and want to criticize Canon for not having it, just say so instead of repeating the same lack of innovation crap. If you need two card slots, either wait for the Canon pro model (which you know will have them) or just say I need two slots, can't wait, so switching brands. Fine, nobody cares if you want to switch if you just be honest and tell us why. Instead of making the usual bullcrap generalizations, just say *I *am not getting what *I* want, rather than making proclamations about Canon. Otherwise you just come across as an ignorant bullcrap artist.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2019)

Treyarnon said:


> Didn't the original 12MP 5D (mark 1) launch with an RRP of $1600?
> From memory (and the price tag I paid), it was £1600 in the UK, and there is usually a 1:1 £ vs $ conversion for imports such as this.
> But this was back in 2005 (??)




It was $3500 USD when introduced in 2005 or about $4620.68 in 2019 dollars, more or less.

Just before the MK II came out, the price briefly dropped to $1900 and then went back up to about $2500. I was wishing I had grabbed one, but bought a MK II instead, it was amazing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> Don't you remember when Canon was young
> How the 5D set the world on fire?




Actually, it was the AE-1 that really boosted Canon. It was not a pro model, but sold in huge numbers (over 1 million), and locked in the Canon formula for success that they still use today. Produce cameras that are reliable, can be mass produced for a low cost, and flood the market with them. Nikon made better bodies, but they could not match the sales volumes or Canon's ability to have low prices and still make a high profit. 

Canon still uses that formula, every penny spent to manufacture one has to be justified, they don't throw in frills unless they will payback in sales and profits. 

Nikon got into trouble just a few years back, they were including questionable tech that was expensive to produce, cameras were difficult to assemble and repair, it cost them dearly because they could not match Canon's prices and still make a profit. I hope they have learned from that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_AE-1


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 4, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Nobodies sensors have improved much over the pastr two generations (at least) so the constant whining about re-using sensors is just ignorance talking. Yes, Sony's Exmor is slightly better than Canon 5D IV's.



For stills, Sony is ahead on one specific metric. ONE. This is what drives me nuts about the "canon sensor is old/behind" meme. Sony sensors are ahead on DR at base ISO. That's it. And they're not that far ahead of the 5D IV. Honestly, the 1ev difference in a formal test, vs. the 5D IV, amounts to fiddling with the NR slider in the real world.

I would rate Canon's color science ahead of Sony's. Should I go on Sony forums and constantly talk about how behind Sony is?

On video Sony is ahead on readout / processing speed as well, which leads to the FF 4k vs. crop 4k issue.



> If companies like Sony are so innovative, how come they can't make a camera that shoots 4K and doesn't overheat? How come the ergonomics are brutal? How come nobody else can match Canon's color science?



For that matter, how come Sony can't make an A series body which can survive light rain? Apparently rubber gaskets are innovative technology and Sony is behind Canon cameras from 10 years ago.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 4, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> 100 MP ?! Does Canon own stock in hard drive companies? 45 MP should be the sweet spot.



Maybe Canon will go into the storage market to compensate for vanishing camera sales?

With the 45 MP you are essentially right but: a 100 MPix sensor with a 25 MPix raw format using 4 subpixels in R-G-G-B might (1) give extraordinary color and DR/"noiselessness", (2) is close to the optimum resolution of most EF lenses and is (3) sufficient for 99 % of the existing presentation media.
Additionally a 100MPix sensor allows smaller focus fields if it is DPAF - I really like the small focus box provided by the M50 (except in darker environments where the PDAF needs a longer sensor line).
And in some situations I would really like 100MPix for a 1,5 x 2,25 m² print but ... how many prints can I place in my house ... so not essential for ME but maybe for others.


----------



## M_S (Feb 4, 2019)

Lower specs than EOS R? That's...wow...Looking at the competition a very odd move.


----------



## Photointo (Feb 4, 2019)

I have EOSR for a while and I returned it to shop. I hoped the RP will be PRO body with new sensor comparable with A7RIII. Now I know the pro body will come in the end of 2019, so I will buy this EOS RP body (I had 6D and it was so good camera, very good high iso noise) and wait for EOS R PRO body. EOSR is good camera, but not for that price.


----------



## Yasko (Feb 4, 2019)

I guess I am keeping my 6D mk II then until this camera‘s follow-up comes out with a serious successor to the 6D mk II sensor...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 4, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> Is this just like the 'all new' sensor in the EOS R?



Who told you it had an all new sensor? No one, that’s who. A well established fact that it is the 5d4 sensor.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 4, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I have been wondering for a couple years how much time crop DSLRs have left.... If you want small and low cost, you go for an M. If you like the quality and ergonomics, you go FF. The market is shrinking, so how much time does a rebel sized crop camera have left?


Considering the amount they sell and what the lens selection is between those two system, I say a good amount of time


----------



## Joules (Feb 4, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Who told you it had an all new sensor? No one, that’s who. A well established fact that it is the 5d4 sensor.


Well, it can be said that this staement comes from Canon itself. For example:

"Mr. Kiyota : The number of pixels itself is the same as EOS 5D Mark IV, but the sensor itself is newly developed. The content has changed a lot, such as adoption of a new dual pixel CMOS AF and arrangement of microlenses according to EOS R system. (Google Translated)"

Quote from: https://www.canonrumors.com/interview-talking-with-canon-about-the-eos-r-system-and-its-future/

As it is obvious that the R and 5DIV sensor share most properties, I think people agree that they are the same sensor for practical purposes, like you said. But Canon seemingly would like you think differently.

I can't blame the people who are annoyed by Canon saying such things, when there are a good hand full of people who would really appreciate an actual all new Canon sensor.


----------



## Joules (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm quite excited about all the Canon gear we'll see this year. This price tag in particular makes me curious about the rumored replacement for the 80D and 7D II.

I personally feel that the situation between the enthusiast APS-C and enthusiast Full Frame (Or, entry level FF if you will) is quite weird already. The reason to choose the 6DII over the 80D should of course be image quality, but in reality you gain some (FF advantages) and loose some (DR) and pay more.

Which is more important is not the question for me, it's mostly the concept that I find weird. Canon is all about compromises in favor of a rounded experience, or so you would think. And the 80D feels very rounded. But why the 6D II for example has GPS and no on chip ADC throws this tradeoff of features out of balance. 

Curious to see how they'll handle that between an up market 80D and this downgraded R. 

On another note, to those that annoy us all with the Canon is ******* comments: Canon is behind is really just behind in 3 metrics, dynamic range (slightly), IBIS and reedout speed. And they vastly outsell all their supposedly superior competitors. If the Pro R at the end of the year has all those features, as rumored, who will be *******?


----------



## ozturert (Feb 4, 2019)

Treyarnon said:


> Didn't the original 12MP 5D (mark 1) launch with an RRP of $1600?
> From memory (and the price tag I paid), it was £1600 in the UK, and there is usually a 1:1 £ vs $ conversion for imports such as this.
> But this was back in 2005 (??)


5D was 3000+ when it was released.


----------



## ozturert (Feb 4, 2019)

PerKr said:


> Wasn't the original A7 around that price? Part of its success was that it was significantly lower priced than the competition.


It was 1700 USD in 2013. With inflation it would be 2000+ today.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 4, 2019)

When the EOS R drops in price a bit in September 2019, just how much difference will there be between the RP and the R?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 4, 2019)

" The EOS R is too little, too late, and needs more features to compete with Sony's offerings. We all want the next release to be bigger and better and Canon couldn't possibly give us less of a camera because no one wants that! " - Reviewers, customers, and critics.

"Hold my beer" -Canon


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 4, 2019)

$3000 dollar native lenses, $1500 camera. Makes sense.


----------



## windsorc (Feb 4, 2019)

If they cripple it too much, then who buys it? You my as well save your money and get the R. $1400 or less would have been a better choice. $1600 just seems too close in price to the Sony and Nikon, and I'd have to guess this won't come close to those cameras.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 4, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> $3000 dollar native lenses, $1500 camera. Makes sense.



There is the EOS-R which is $2300. Only one lens is $3000. The 35mm 1.8 is $499, the 24-105 is $1099. There are tons of great and cheap EF lenses which can be used.
You cannot make everyone happy, some want a cheaper body, some want a more PRO, feature-packed one.
Canon decided the cheaper option has priority which i agree with. The more expensive body needs probably more development.


----------



## drob (Feb 4, 2019)

The original EOS R is still at the intro price so once the price is reduced a bit, it’s right at the price point where the RP is...doesn’t make much sense. It’s going to be similar to the 7ti, 77d, 80d in the crop world...very similar type camera, just with small variations in function. Confusing business plan to me. 

I thought that the current R was the cheaper model and the higher pro model was to follow. What happened to that plan??


----------



## PerKr (Feb 4, 2019)

ozturert said:


> 5D was 3000+ when it was released.



which was a bargain compared to the $7000 1Ds. I think the mkII was $2-2.5k though, wasn't it? Or maybe my memory is off but I recall the price jumped up a notch at some point (think it was the mkIII, then the 6D got in at about where the 5DmkII had been)?


----------



## suburbia (Feb 4, 2019)

drob said:


> The original EOS R is still at the intro price so once the price is reduced a bit, it’s right at the price point where the RP is...doesn’t make much sense. It’s going to be similar to the 7ti, 77d, 80d in the crop world...very similar type camera, just with small variations in function. Confusing business plan to me.
> 
> I thought that the current R was the cheaper model and the higher pro model was to follow. What happened to that plan??



The rumour here states clearly, higher model anticipated following in Q4?


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 4, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Actually, it was the AE-1 that really boosted Canon. It was not a pro model, but sold in huge numbers (over 1 million), and locked in the Canon formula for success that they still use today. Produce cameras that are reliable, can be mass produced for a low cost, and flood the market with them. Nikon made better bodies, but they could not match the sales volumes or Canon's ability to have low prices and still make a high profit.
> 
> Canon still uses that formula, every penny spent to manufacture one has to be justified, they don't throw in frills unless they will payback in sales and profits.
> 
> ...



I have 2x AE-1 Programs . But lets face it, the 5D was ground breaking for it's pricepoint as was the Mark II for it's video functionality. Some of us want to see Canon break some new ground, thats all.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 4, 2019)

Woody said:


> Recap: Minolta came up with the first autofocus SLR... but where are they now?


"It's a Sony"?


----------



## padam (Feb 4, 2019)

windsorc said:


> If they cripple it too much, then who buys it? You my as well save your money and get the R. $1400 or less would have been a better choice. $1600 just seems too close in price to the Sony and Nikon, and I'd have to guess this won't come close to those cameras.


The same people that bought a 6D Mark II but wished it was smaller, used one AF system and had a more flexible mount (or 4k video for that matter as well as a true silent mode)


----------



## Kit. (Feb 4, 2019)

PerKr said:


> which was a bargain compared to the $7000 1Ds. I think the mkII was $2-2.5k though, wasn't it?


5D mark II was $2.7k. 6D was $1.9k.


----------



## Andrei (Feb 4, 2019)

I would like to see what RP brings. 
I have a 6D and i love it. 
Just wish more DR like 5d4 and 9 af (in the rule of third positioned) points that will work excelent like the middle one. 
Faster af speed and good low light. 
Please be this camera RP


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 4, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> There is the EOS-R which is $2300. Only one lens is $3000. The 35mm 1.8 is $499, the 24-105 is $1099. There are tons of great and cheap EF lenses which can be used.
> You cannot make everyone happy, some want a cheaper body, some want a more PRO, feature-packed one.
> Canon decided the cheaper option has priority which i agree with. The more expensive body needs probably more development.


talking about the RP if it is a cheap camera. we have enough low budge canon cameras. arent 100 different rebels, m5, m50, gx somethings enough?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 4, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Nobodies sensors have improved much over the pastr two generations (at least) so the constant whining about re-using sensors is just ignorance talking. Yes, Sony's Exmor is slightly better than Canon 5D IV's. We know. And innovations? Maybe not "sexy" but Canon does things that directly improve the photo taking experience. Much better touch screen functionality, Touch screen AF point selection, Adapters that improve the functionality of existing lenses (how come nobody else thought of that?), Sensor dust screen (how come nobody else thought of that?).
> 
> If companies like Sony are so innovative, how come they can't make a camera that shoots 4K and doesn't overheat? How come the ergonomics are brutal? How come nobody else can match Canon's color science? Certainly these innovative companies should be able to innovate the BASICS???
> 
> Look, nobody minds when people tell the truth, but the bullsh!t is so deep in these forums it's almost as if half the folks here never actually used a camera and just repeat the same crap over and over. If you need IBIS and want to criticize Canon for not having it, just say so instead of repeating the same lack of innovation crap. If you need two card slots, either wait for the Canon pro model (which you know will have them) or just say I need two slots, can't wait, so switching brands. Fine, nobody cares if you want to switch if you just be honest and tell us why. Instead of making the usual bullcrap generalizations, just say *I *am not getting what *I* want, rather than making proclamations about Canon. Otherwise you just come across as an ignorant bullcrap artist.


 sony held back in generation 3. i think they are about to drop some big bombs and are getting their shit together before they release the a7siii and beyond. They got a lot of sensors being listed with 8k , 100mp, 150mp, and other new tech. the new FF ones arent in any cameras yet. I think they will go harder than ever before with their next high end release. if the compettiton can barely keep up with their old cameras from 2017 with sensors form 2015, a 2019 2020 camera will be crazy.


----------



## marc ln (Feb 4, 2019)

Imagine a FF camera with a specific mode allowing APS-C like shooting (based on internal crop) for wildlife purposes: advantages of R Mount, 6D2 and 7D3 ;-)


----------



## ozturert (Feb 4, 2019)

PerKr said:


> which was a bargain compared to the $7000 1Ds. I think the mkII was $2-2.5k though, wasn't it? Or maybe my memory is off but I recall the price jumped up a notch at some point (think it was the mkIII, then the 6D got in at about where the 5DmkII had been)?


That's another discussion. Please look at the original post I replied to.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2019)

The question remains; if Sony is so good in so many areas why aren't they in the best financial situation with their camera gear. And, are all these amazing sensors going to be 50% better and their cameras sell at 50% less so that everyone that's not a dinosaur flocks to Sony. Sorry, I'm a doubter.

I have every confidence that Canon will release another camera and all the chirping, i.e. _" The EOS R is too little, too late, and needs more features to compete with Sony's offerings. *We all* want the next release to be bigger and better and Canon couldn't possibly give *us* less of a camera because *no one wants that*! " - Reviewers, customers, and critics,_ will start condemning it, and it will fill a need and sell well. Just like the chirping that condemned Canon for putting WiFi in the 6D, and it sold well and users loved it. 

Jack


----------



## SaP34US (Feb 4, 2019)

I might buy one (when its released) with 35mm lens maybe the 24-240 depending on the price of zoom lens.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 4, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> The question remains;* if Sony is so good in so many areas why aren't they in the best financial situation with their camera gear.* And, are all these amazing sensors going to be 50% better and their cameras sell at 50% less so that everyone that's not a dinosaur flocks to Sony. Sorry, I'm a doubter.
> 
> I have every confidence that Canon will release another camera and all the chirping, i.e. _" The EOS R is too little, too late, and needs more features to compete with Sony's offerings. *We all* want the next release to be bigger and better and Canon couldn't possibly give *us* less of a camera because *no one wants that*! " - Reviewers, customers, and critics,_ will start condemning it, and it will fill a need and sell well. Just like the chirping that condemned Canon for putting WiFi in the 6D, and it sold well and users loved it.
> 
> Jack



If Sony was so bad, why does Fujifilm, Hasselblad, GoPro, DJI, and most cell phone manufactures use their sensors? You mentioned the financial situation of Sony's camera division, but do you not remember Nikon being close to shutting off the lights with them noting that cell phone cameras are making it more difficult. The camera that helped save them was the D850, a camera with a Sony sensor.

Sony has been building up their camera business to more than likely sell off. I look at Sony's camera gear as a way to show off their sensor capabilities, just like how Google used the Nexus and Pixel phones to show what Android can do. At the end of the day, it wouldn't surprise me if Canon jumps on the Sony sensor manufacture bandwagon to allow them to focus more on the end product and fine tuning the sensor and auto focus system.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 4, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> At the end of the day, it wouldn't surprise me if Canon jumps on the Sony sensor manufacture bandwagon to allow them to focus more on the end product and fine tuning the sensor and auto focus system.



It would surprise me. I'm sure they'd much rather keep the profit from the extra margin you get from keeping your designs in-house. Unless they fall so far behind that they can't sell cameras, I can't see any real motivation for Canon to switch to anyone else's sensors.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 4, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> sony held back in generation 3. i think they are about to drop some big bombs and are getting their shit together before they release the a7siii and beyond. They got a lot of sensors being listed with 8k , 100mp, 150mp, and other new tech. the new FF ones arent in any cameras yet. I think they will go harder than ever before with their next high end release. if the compettiton can barely keep up with their old cameras from 2017 with sensors form 2015, a 2019 2020 camera will be crazy.



Yes, I heard about that Sony camera too, 8K 100mp... comes with a built in hot plate so that you can fry an egg while shooting video.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 4, 2019)

Sensor business and camera business are very different. Sensor business requires huge capital investment. Digital camera companies that are new to the business cannot afford or may not want to handle all the components of the camera; the sensor being the most expensive if it is not done at scale.

Canon will likely not use Sony sensors for ILC business until Sony sells off it's camera business or until photo sensors become commodities. Relying on a competitor for such a crucial component would be plain stupid.



crazyrunner33 said:


> If Sony was so bad, why does Fujifilm, Hasselblad, GoPro, DJI, and most cell phone manufactures use their sensors? You mentioned the financial situation of Sony's camera division, but do you not remember Nikon being close to shutting off the lights with them noting that cell phone cameras are making it more difficult. The camera that helped save them was the D850, a camera with a Sony sensor.





Jack Douglas said:


> The question remains; if Sony is so good in so many areas why aren't they in the best financial situation with their camera gear. And, are all these amazing sensors going to be 50% better and their cameras sell at 50% less so that everyone that's not a dinosaur flocks to Sony. Sorry, I'm a doubter.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 4, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> At the end of the day, it wouldn't surprise me if Canon jumps on the Sony sensor manufacture bandwagon to allow them to focus more on the end product and fine tuning the sensor and auto focus system.


I would rather see Canon ditching/downplaying their DIGIC DSPs and cooperating with NVIDIA instead... like Sony did in PS3.

NVIDIA, by the way, is fabless.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 5, 2019)

nchoh said:


> Yes, I heard about that Sony camera too, 8K 100mp... comes with a built in hot plate so that you can fry an egg while shooting video.


 that's why they are holding back for now.....


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> There is the EOS-R which is $2300. Only one lens is $3000. The 35mm 1.8 is $499, the 24-105 is $1099. There are tons of great and cheap EF lenses which can be used.


Isn't it amazing how a single $3,000 lens becomes "Only $3,000 lenses are available" in the minds of some? I've seen that idea posted over and over concerning thr RF lens line-up... which is still in it's infancy. People are crazy blind sometimes.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 5, 2019)

nchoh said:


> Yes, I heard about that Sony camera too, 8K 100mp... comes with a built in hot plate so that you can fry an egg while shooting video.


Not true! Go to menu 1 subsection 3 subsection 29, then menu 12 subsection 1008, list 42, and turn winter mode off. Sony added the "Winter Mode Hand-warmer" for the Canadians and Scandinavians. Sony thinks of everything. Canon is *******. Wait! You were writing about the "Camp Stove" feature. Can't help you.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Canon is a Honda of camera brands. Conservative extremely and reliable as it never brakes, goes well, good ergonomics moderately priced but looks outdated and never use any of latest tech or gizmos.


I wouldn’t drive a car that never brakes.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I wouldn’t drive a car that never brakes.



 good catch. back to schoool for me


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> good catch. back to schoool for me


Funniest typo I have seen in years. Well done! But, I am leaning towards a Merc for my next car because of its advanced braking system.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 5, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Except if you want the ergonomics and low cost, you go for the crop sensor DSLR. There are still a lot of people in that category. The excellent 80D is still only about half the cost of this new mirrorless camera and it will certainly have it beat in many areas. Don't forget, the difference in quality between full frame and crop is noticeable only under limited circumstances. Daylight shooting, impossible to tell the difference. With each generation of sensor that difference narrows. Bodies like the SL2 show that it is possible to make small and low cost in a DSLR as well. Not as small as an M, but certainly small enough for many people.
> 
> And, that's not even considering specialty crop frame bodies like the 7D, which are likely to continue to find a niche market for many years to come.



I could tell the difference between images taken with a 7D and 5D Mark II in very bright daylight at a glance. The higher DR of the 5DII preserved a lot more of the details in the bright sky and clouds than the 7D when shot at the same exposure settings. The sky was also noisier in the 7D images.


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 6, 2019)

ah finally, a canon RP6Dii


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 6, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> the VW golf sells well.
> thought it is not a car automobile enthusiasts would get excited about.
> 
> i guess canon is now the VW of camera brands...



Pretty much. The Rebels are VWs, the x0Ds are Audis, the 7 and 5 series are Porsches, and the 1 series are Lamborghinis.

Volkswagen Group sells passenger cars under the Audi, Bentley, Bugatti, Lamborghini, Porsche, SEAT, Škoda and the flagship Volkswagen marques; motorcycles under the Ducati brand; and TRATON (commercial vehicles, trucks, and buses) under the marques MAN, Scania, and Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 6, 2019)

PerKr said:


> which was a bargain compared to the $7000 1Ds. I think the mkII was $2-2.5k though, wasn't it? Or maybe my memory is off but I recall the price jumped up a notch at some point (think it was the mkIII, then the 6D got in at about where the 5DmkII had been)?



The price of the 5D Mark II from authorized sellers in the U.S. in March of 2011 when I bought mine was $3,299 with the EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS. I seem to recall the body only option was about $800 less at the time, with the lens selling for around $1,100. I decided to buy the 5DII/EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS kit and sell the lens if I didn't find it useful.

CanonPriceWatch only goes back to August 2010, when it was $2,700 for body only. Camelcamelcamel is currently offline for hardware upgrades. Wikipedia says the list price at launch in Spring of 2008 was $2,699.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 6, 2019)

Kit. said:


> 5D mark II was $2.7k. 6D was $1.9k.



The EOS 6D Mark II launched at $1,999 (body only) from authorized sellers in the U.S.


----------



## SaP34US (Feb 11, 2019)

Is the price going to $1299, $1499, or $1599 body only? Is the kit lens really going to be the RF 24-105mm for about $2100 or $2400 ; $2200 or $2500 with the adaptor but hope is that the soon to be announced 24-240mm lens and the 35mm lens will be kitted with it for $1900 or $2200; $2000 or $2300 with the adaptor?


----------

